# What to do with this ugly column?



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

The staircase used to lead to this column but it was re-arranged as you can see the way it is now. So now, we're left with this ugly column in the middle of the house. It's just textured drywall. 

The top beam supports the entire upstairs putting a steal beam in would be too much $$..

Any suggestions on how it can be wrapped? Perhaps at the same time, I can install wainscot in the dining room right behind it. The column is 7x4.5 and is 8ft tall. Could I remove the drywall from the column and trim it out?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

There's all kinds of different details you could add to change the look. Quite often I'll send customers to Google Imagines to look for design ideas. https://www.google.com/search?q=int...X&ved=0CDwQsARqFQoTCIvcgZGr-sgCFUftHgod7UQP9Q


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know if a round column would work there or not. It might take up too much space and look gaudy. I mention that because with a rounded column you can do all sorts of faux paint finishes.......marbleing, rag-rolling, just to name a few that can make it look like something other than a supporting column.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

thanks for the info. Round won't work, as you said it'll be too big. I wanted to keep it as small as possible hence removing the drywall and wrapping it would save me 1/2" or more.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Gymschu a round false column would work. It would have to be made to have the inside opening the size of that column that is there. I would not even think removing the Drywall is necessary. The only issue is that they are going to most likely loose 4" around the column and maybe 8" at the base.

The other issue is that it is on the edge of the drop floor, so it would look really odd. I would find someone locally that could make it look better then just the finished square column.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

My thought is that removing the drywall, I can rip 1/8" plywood down and put it on to create the smooth surface then trim it out using various mouldings...

problem is with the rectangular shape and small area to work with on the small side, I'm not sure which design would make things look proportional.

I'd be happy with something like the column 3rd from the left.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

dannieboiz said:


> problem is with the rectangular shape and small area to work with on the small side, I'm not sure which design would make things look proportional.


It doesn't have to be rectangle. You could square it off, it's pretty much wasted space between the post and the landing anyway. 

I don't see the need to replace the drywall with something else if it's doing to paint. Can't tell from the picture but if there's a texture on there it can be sanded off. If stain grade is what your looking for, well then that's different.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

it has knock down texture on it at the moment. Does all 4 sides needs to have matching profiles? The 4" side may not look right with a larger molding piece


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

just my OP, I would leave it as is until you can do a major remodel and put in that beam and remove the column. It is plain but it matches the rest of the space. 
If you make the column bigger, it will cause some molding issues with the step down.
If you make it smaller, will your flooring cover the new gap?

Maybe just decorate it?


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

when you say decorate it? You don't mean hang stuff on it right? Or did you mean trim it out?

btw: We actually just had a renovation and didn't think of the column then it started to look so annoying. lol


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dannieboiz said:


> when you say decorate it? You don't mean hang stuff on it right? Or did you mean trim it out?
> 
> btw: We actually just had a renovation and didn't think of the column then it started to look so annoying. lol


I would just trim it out with some trim and see how it looks. You could even do it through Google Sketch-up or Gimp.

Even if you were to put a Steel Beam in now or during the redo. That would have to be one hefty sized beam, which means that every time you walked down there. You would probably hit your head. Even then, you would still have to have support columns somewhere along the line.

When they did the Crowne Plaza here in Springfield, IL. In order to not have any support columns in the middle of the main ball room. They had to put in practically a 3'-4' I-Beam to support the floors above and carry the load down on the ends with about the same sized Columns.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

dannieboiz said:


> Does all 4 sides needs to have matching profiles?


All the four sides have to do is make you and the other half (assuming there is one) content. There is no "industry standard" on how your post is suppose to look. :smile:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

there is always Christmas lights! That will give you 2 months to figure out a better plan!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yodaman said:


> there is always Christmas lights! That will give you 2 months to figure out a better plan!


So true.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

What should have been done, is the lower landing on the stairs should have extended further into the room and incorporated that column into the railing. That way you would not have ended up with the little 12" lost space between the column and the landing.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

that actually was the original design but cosmetically it wasn't nice. When entering from the entry door it leads straight up the stairs and made the stairway look very dated


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dannieboiz said:


> that actually was the original design but cosmetically it wasn't nice. When entering from the entry door it leads straight up the stairs and made the stairway look very dated


I would not really say dated. I would say that you made it so that kids have to slow down, when going down the stairs, instead of going full speed.

I would go get some MDF and some trim, to make up some mock ups to see what look best. Or even go to the local millwork shop, with the dimensions of the column, pictures of top, bottom, all four sides, measurements between the post and stairs, drop from the floor to that dropped floor.

AVS Forum has a ton of pictures from what people have done with Home Theaters. If you have a local mom & pop A/V design and install shop. They could even help you out. Plus you may be able to sneak in some new toys into the house, if they come up with a plan.

Here you go for a ton of ideas. https://www.google.com/search?q=hom...1&tbm=isch&q=support+column+in+middle+of+room

I do like this idea.










I also like this one, but not so huge as they have it. But how they did the shelves is kind of cool.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

those are really cool concepts I have to take into consideration. Very cool!


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

You don't like the column because your eyes are trained right on it. Maybe set a large floor plant next to it. This would adjust the focal point away from the column.
Or use the column itself as a tower for hanging plants or vines.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dannieboiz said:


> those are really cool concepts I have to take into consideration. Very cool!


Even if you do not put that cabinet in as the first picture shows. I like the way that they have the shelves on the column. Very minimal work needed to do something like that. Just have to remember not to put shelves on the side between the stairs and the column.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's a load bearing column. Taking sheetrock off and "wrapping" it does what?You're putting back material.
Learn to live with it.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

The base trim looks to be 3/4" or thicker. If you take the trim detail 2nd from left, and delete the 1/4 round, base trim and the rest are one plane and thicknesses don't build up. I would try to keep the white base and the same detail since every base trim is the same. All of your vertical and walls are light paint, so I'd paint with deep contrasts. One way for that is using veneer for the field and adding thicker trim on the sides.
About the top, drop the trim an inch or so from the ceiling so you don't have to deal with mating the trim to multiple planes there.


----------



## remodel duo (Dec 31, 2015)

Agree with Chuck.


----------

